# Default to Live TV?



## warner (Jul 31, 2001)

Is there a way for the Mini to automatically go to Live TV when I turn on the TV? Instead of having to press Live tv. I don't mind if it takes one of the Roamio's tuner permanently.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

This can be easily accomplished with a universal remote and a custom macro.


----------



## warner (Jul 31, 2001)

I use voice recognition to turn on the TV and after that, I prefer to use Samsung's voice control & touchpad remote. Hopefully, Tivo will make this an option in the future.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Won't you have to change the channel anyway? WIth DTA you have no idea what channel the Mini will be on when you go to LiveTV.


----------



## warner (Jul 31, 2001)

I use Voice Recognition to change channels also


----------

